# New Lure Success!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Any one having early season success with any New Lures they have purchased.

I have only pond fished so far and they seemed to like the Dahlberg Frog (it was fun watching them hit it), the MS Shad colored lures from LC, and the Keitech Worms, but I wouldn't take those results as an endorsement...those pond fish seemed to hit everything!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Small ponds are good for trying out new things and to have a little fun but that's about it. Let's see how the Dahlberg Frog performs out on CJs' 2,000+ acres.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Small ponds are good for trying out new things and to have a little fun but that's about it. Let's see how the Dahlberg Frog performs out on CJs' 2,000+ acres.


You know how I feel about Pond fishing!LOL Unless we hit the N CG area I don't know of many areas that I could really use it at CJ from the bank, maybe Bass Cove!
You can use one of mine and take it to Kiser and "try it out"!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> You know how I feel about Pond fishing!LOL Unless we hit the N CG area I don't know of many areas that I could really use it at CJ from the bank, maybe Bass Cove!
> You can use one of mine and take it to Kiser and "try it out"!


Man them Dahlbergs are an expensive pond lure then


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Man them Dahlbergs are an expensive pond lure then


I'm gonna whip them out on Punk when we fish with him!LOL

I'll throw them in the summer if I can get to our scout areas and my coves!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol you kill me man. I would be worried throwing them from shore also! I'm patiently waiting at least for a 2-3 more weeks before I even think of throwing a frog. Did you read the last edition of bass masters '' Hopping on bed fish''? Imagine leaving one over a nest and being able to dive it down! A great little read if you haven't already.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Buzzin said:


> Lol you kill me man. I would be worried throwing them from shore also! I'm patiently waiting at least for a 2-3 more weeks before I even think of throwing a frog. Did you read the last edition of bass masters '' Hopping on bed fish''? Imagine leaving one over a nest and being able to dive it down! A great little read if you haven't already.


It doesn't bother me at all....! The weedguard is nice and works extremely well...I haven't come close to worrying yet, plus I use 55lb braid. 
Just a Personal thing, but I won't Bed fish....but yes, the Dahlberg does dive down nicely!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I'm gonna whip them out on Punk when we fish with him!LOL
> 
> I'll throw them in the summer if I can get to our scout areas and my coves!


lol, you guys know my opinion, if its expensive, it prob works. i got a great place you guys can bust out that frog, better bring your big sticks though if you want to get it back!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, you guys know my opinion, if its expensive, it prob works. i got a great place you guys can bust out that frog, better bring your big sticks though if you want to get it back!


I've got enough for all of us to try them....I use my MH cranking pole and braid for the Dahlbergs....do I need a Ocean Pole and a dog chain?LOL


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought some new spinners over the winter and I really like them. They are blue fox bodied spinners. They look great in the water, when they fall the blades rock back and forth under the body and give the bait a really cool look. The blades cause a lot of vibration as well, and can be retreived at really low speeds. I have fished them in a wide range of depths. I have only used them three or four times, and they have caught fish every time. (Nothing worth bragging about though) They even out performed live bait. They offer them in a vairety of sizes, wouldn't hurt to grab a few. My favorite color so far has been the chartruse.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

SeanStone said:


> I bought some new spinners over the winter and I really like them. They are blue fox bodied spinners. They look great in the water, when they fall the blades rock back and forth under the body and give the bait a really cool look. The blades cause a lot of vibration as well, and can be retreived at really low speeds. I have fished them in a wide range of depths. I have only used them three or four times, and they have caught fish every time. (Nothing worth bragging about though) They even out performed live bait. They offer them in a vairety of sizes, wouldn't hurt to grab a few. My favorite color so far has been the chartruse.


Nice!.....Thanks


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the new dalburg craw has been good,i've taken fish on the ishad by jackall as well. the bling 55,ima squarebill, the kvd sqaure bill, and some new colors in LC's have taken fish as well. pursuader realimage spinner baits have taken a few nice fish as well has some good fish on the new havoc series baits by berkley.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

smalliediehard said:


> the new dalburg craw has been good,i've taken fish on the ishad by jackall as well. the bling 55,ima squarebill, the kvd sqaure bill, and some new colors in LC's have taken fish as well. pursuader realimage spinner baits have taken a few nice fish as well has some good fish on the new havoc series baits by berkley.


So how do you like the Dahlberg Craw? I have caught several Bass on mine also but people still believe it is too Big to catch fish. I do wish he'd come out with a smaller version but Big Fish will take the "Big Boy"!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I've got enough for all of us to try them....I use my MH cranking pole and braid for the Dahlbergs....do I need a Ocean Pole and a dog chain?LOL


na, none of that nonsense. as long as your rocking the 50+ braid and a stick with some backbone you will be fine.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> na, none of that nonsense. as long as your rocking the 50+ braid and a stick with some backbone you will be fine.


Whooo! Man, you had me worried there for a second!!...I thought I was going to have to break out my Mahi Mahi tackle!LOL


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i just got my new baits in yesterday and they look great cant tell ya what they are but there from over seas,and plastic,no more info now but i can say this im sure not many guys will have theses you cant order them from the place that makes them it took me 4 weeks to get into a place to order them,so you tourn,boys better look out theres a new sherriff in town,cant wait to get them rig and dialed in and watch the fat girls start singing,markfish


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

markfish said:


> well i just got my new baits in yesterday and they look great cant tell ya what they are but there from over seas,and plastic,no more info now but i can say this im sure not many guys will have theses you cant order them from the place that makes them it took me 4 weeks to get into a place to order them,so you tourn,boys better look out theres a new sherriff in town,cant wait to get them rig and dialed in and watch the fat girls start singing,markfish


Come On! You know how I like Japanese baits....and I don't tourney fish! 
My contact has stores in Indonesia, Thailand, and Vietnam....I guess I'll have to dig and see what's New!LOL


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I bought a few spinners called the death shimmer I believe. They are some new type of spinner and got them at the outdoorsan show.. they give off a ton of.vibration and look really good in the water.. caught a few on them this year.. my favorite spinners I have in my arsenal.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

qpan13 said:


> I bought a few spinners called the death shimmer I believe. They are some new type of spinner and got them at the outdoorsan show.. they give off a ton of.vibration and look really good in the water.. caught a few on them this year.. my favorite spinners I have in my arsenal.


They do look nice....the "Tackle Monkey" is hollering in my ear!LOL


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

lol I hear ya on that. I don't fish spinners much at all but this guy sold me on them after this long presentation lol. I am pleased with them thus far. I like to try new things though.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

The brand new "BIRD" lure has HUGE potential ,and is made by an American company ( www.flipinthebird.com ). They have some great videos online!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been getting a few fish on small Rapala Floaters while Crappie Fishing. Also catching a few trolling worm harnesses.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've caught about 10 largemouth so far this year on the XPS crank that I bought this past December,haven't tried out anything else that I bought on that trip down there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I've caught about 10 largemouth so far this year on the XPS crank that I bought this past December,haven't tried out anything else that I bought on that trip down there.


You'll have to show me that one so we can compare colors!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> You'll have to show me that one so we can compare colors!


It's along the lines of "Sexy Shad" and it's done well for me so far. I did like the LC American Shad color on your lures you showed me the other day.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> It's along the lines of "Sexy Shad" and it's done well for me so far. I did like the LC American Shad color on your lures you showed me the other day.


The LC MS American Shad have done well in the ponds but we'll see how well they do on Lake fish after the spawns are over!


----------



## Death_Shimmer2 (May 1, 2011)

Hey, I really dont talk that much do I?? lol Just wanted to say very glad you like them and I must talk alot at the shows!! lol admin..pls understand I wont be blatently advertising my lures but is the name I use at all sites..I hope you will allow my post and please let me know how I could perhaps advertise on your site...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Death_Shimmer2 said:


> Hey, I really dont talk that much do I?? lol Just wanted to say very glad you like them and I must talk alot at the shows!! lol admin..pls understand I wont be blatently advertising my lures but is the name I use at all sites..I hope you will allow my post and please let me know how I could perhaps advertise on your site...


I love the lures but I fish with braid and power snap/hyper swivels (quick changes) so I need an eyelet on my spinners...any plans for eyelets, instead of direct ties?


----------



## Death_Shimmer2 (May 1, 2011)

Soon we will have that version available, you can always try the shrink tube method, admittedly that is kinda cheesy, but it will enable a snap swivel application. Very glad you like them!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Death_Shimmer2 said:


> Soon we will have that version available, you can always try the shrink tube method, admittedly that is kinda cheesy, but it will enable a snap swivel application. Very glad you like them!


I'll keep an eye out for the eyelet version!


----------



## Death_Shimmer2 (May 1, 2011)

Hey Intimidator..Please send me a email at [email protected] ..Sorry they wont let me post a private message to you as I donot have atleast 5 posts...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Death_Shimmer2 said:


> Hey Intimidator..Please send me a email at [email protected] ..Sorry they wont let me post a private message to you as I donot have atleast 5 posts...


E-mail sent!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Caught a 6 1/2pounder on a Rapala Flat Rap. That bait is starting to get some decent fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Rod Hawg said:


> Caught a 6 1/2pounder on a Rapala Flat Rap. That bait is starting to get some decent fish.


Man, when I was younger I think Rapala was the only lures I ever used...now I think I have 2 originals....and I mean the originals that I used back then!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. No. They aren't my favorite lures. But whenever fish hit on them. I bring em out. I really don't have a favorite lure. Just whatever the fish are hitting on.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I purchased some Koppers LiveTarget 2 3/4" rattling crankbaits in Gizzard Shad color... $11.99 per bait.... Caught a nice 3lb'r and a dink on it in a handful of casts yesterday. Of course this was in my pond as my new boat isn't ready yet, and my old one is in the shop. 

I'll let ya'll know how it does on a lake shortly.

On a side note: The 3lb'r was a female and she was starting to show!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Dan44149 said:


> I purchased some Koppers LiveTarget 2 3/4" rattling crankbaits in Gizzard Shad color... $11.99 per bait.... Caught a nice 3lb'r and a dink on it in a handful of casts yesterday. Of course this was in my pond as my new boat isn't ready yet, and my old one is in the shop.
> 
> I'll let ya'll know how it does on a lake shortly.
> 
> On a side note: The 3lb'r was a female and she was starting to show!


Let me know....I don't own a Koppers yet, but I've been looking at them for awhile....maybe you can help me decide!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've used the Koppers Live target Bluegill crank that I purchased in December but haven't caught anything on it as of yet. I'm gonna keep tossin' it out there until I do. I was looking at getting one or two of those Live Target Gizzard Shad Traps as well,man if they fish as good as they look then there's alot of fish in big trouble.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I've used the Koppers Live target Bluegill crank that I purchased in December but haven't caught anything on it as of yet. I'm gonna keep tossin' it out there until I do. I was looking at getting one or two of those Live Target Gizzard Shad Traps as well,man if they fish as good as they look then there's alot of fish in big trouble.


Agreed! I just keep pulling the trigger on LC's...I really want to try the Koppers, so I guess I can buy 1 less LC...or just get both!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

The only complaint I have with the Koppers baits are the bill design. They seem to catch a lot of hydrilla, moss, etc.... As far as bluegill/gizzard shad/etc.... try to stick with the bait you see in the body of water you fish so it appears more natural.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Dan44149 said:


> The only complaint I have with the Koppers baits are the bill design. They seem to catch a lot of hydrilla, moss, etc.... As far as bluegill/gizzard shad/etc.... try to stick with the bait you see in the body of water you fish so it appears more natural.


You know...that is a fact that alot of people don't realize, the shad in CJ are different colors than other places and the heavily stained water of CJ makes their colors change underwater. I went through alot of shad colored baits that didn't work, before I found the right Combo. The coloring on the Lucky Craft Lures (MS American Shad) is a perfect in the water match!


----------

